# Audio Stuttering and Video Problems



## randydeforest (Jul 3, 2012)

I have a Premiere Series4 with 20.2.1.2-01-2-746.

Lately, I have been experiencing audio drop out, stuttering audio and choppy video. No pattern of occurance.

Sometimes, rewinding seems to help, but not for long.

To explain more: When I experience the audio drop or choppy video, I can rewind and restart playback and the problem does not present in the same location of the playback.

The only solution to the stuttering audio is to wait or restart the box.

This happens both when playing back recorded content or watching live content.

Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks,
Randy DeForest


----------



## broken TiVo (May 11, 2004)

randydeforest said:


> I have a Premiere Series4 with 20.2.1.2-01-2-746.
> 
> Lately, I have been experiencing audio drop out, stuttering audio and choppy video. No pattern of occurance.
> 
> ...


My Premier just started that today. Even after restarts it is still having intermittent stutters at different intervals. Suggestions?


----------



## PaulieORF (Jul 5, 2012)

randydeforest said:


> I have a Premiere Series4 with 20.2.1.2-01-2-746.
> 
> Lately, I have been experiencing audio drop out, stuttering audio and choppy video. No pattern of occurance.
> 
> ...


I noticed my XL4 doing this beginning on Monday. I noticed it doing it through last night. Odd.


----------



## subVert (Aug 1, 2004)

One of my premieres does that, but I never did figure out the cause. It's been happening for a few months, but not very often.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

recently observed same behavior on my new xl4 when watching tennis. Never used to happen on my s3.


----------



## TZR916 (Mar 18, 2012)

I've had this for a few weeks on my 3 month new Elite. Once it starts happening, I can usually clear it by jumping out to Live Tv then go back and resume playback.


----------



## CybrFyre (Mar 25, 2008)

Software update break something?


----------



## cdrive (Jul 9, 2012)

randydeforest said:


> I have a Premiere Series4 with 20.2.1.2-01-2-746.
> 
> Lately, I have been experiencing audio drop out, stuttering audio and choppy video. No pattern of occurance.
> 
> Sometimes, rewinding seems to help, but not for long.


Same exact issue, same exact software version. What gives??

@tivosupport_austin
@tivosupport_darrol
@tivosupport_jessica
@tivosupport_spencer
@tivosupport_taylor

What say you?

-Dave


----------



## toddc (Jun 12, 2002)

I am having the same problem ... very frustrating 
Any solution yet?


----------



## skafkas (Jul 21, 2012)

My XL4 is having the same problem.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Those types of stutters were historically a sign the hard-disk was glitching/failing. Can't say for sure this is what you guys are seeing.

Luckily (knock wood), I have not seen anything like this on my XL4. But, I have replaced drives on my S2 and S3 units with exactly those symptoms becoming more prevalent just prior to full crash.


----------



## TZR916 (Mar 18, 2012)

TZR916 said:


> I've had this for a few weeks on my 3 month new Elite. Once it starts happening, I can usually clear it by jumping out to Live Tv then go back and resume playback.


No symptoms for at least 2 weeks


----------



## zubinh (Jun 7, 2004)

My brand new, barely one month old XL4 starting doing this last night. I did a restart and that seemed to have solved the problem.

Was a cause ever determined?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

leiff said:


> recently observed same behavior on my new xl4 when watching tennis. Never used to happen on my s3.


It's been happening on my original S3 for a couple years now (audio drops out, usually after 30SS)....all I have to do is jump back and it's fine. I just live with it since it doesn't happen often.


----------



## Kerwin51580 (Sep 20, 2012)

It's happened to both of my XL4s since the most recent update. The last time it happened for me was just on Saturday. I believe the stuttering happened when the Tivo was downloading and loading the daily schedule update.


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

Kerwin51580 said:


> It's happened to both of my XL4s since the most recent update. The last time it happened for me was just on Saturday. I believe the stuttering happened when the Tivo was downloading and loading the daily schedule update.


Same here.

I saw a video stuttering.... I rewind, still stuttering.
I saw the system was loading the database.

After the loading was done the same video played perfectly.


----------



## speed_phreak (Apr 6, 2006)

I appear to be experiencing this issue too. I am running 20.2.2-01-2-746. This issue was very pronounced last night when watching a recorded HD program after scheduling a couple of auto-record wishlists...


----------



## radtechy (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm having this issue when trying to stream from one premier to another premier. 

The source is hard wired Ethernet cable and the destination is wireless g adapter 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------

